# Sharkbite type fittings have



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shark bite type fittings have made their way to PVC now. I was in orchard supply hardware today and saw them. Tried googling it but nothing comes up, Guess it's too new. These things are literally see through!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

They've been at my towns Home Depot for maybe year and a half now.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

......


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hillside said:


> ......


Yup! B-cuz gluein is like....to hard n stuff!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Yup! B-cuz gluein is like....to hard n stuff!


Yea it requires special tools and knowledge...

Along with sniffin the glue....


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

When they become legal and and are made in medium and short sweep fittings, you bet I will use them for service. If they seem good quality.

Never running the risk of spilling glue or primer in a finished house is fine by me.

The only down side is not being able to blame my unusually small genitalia on glue fumes any longer.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

saysflushable said:


> When they become legal and and are made in medium and short sweep fittings, you bet I will use them for service. If they seem good quality. Never running the risk of spilling glue or primer in a finished house is fine by me. The only down side is not being able to blame my unusually small genitalia on glue fumes any longer.


PVC is legal for potable water?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

sierra2000 said:


> PVC is legal for potable water?


Yup.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> PVC is legal for potable water?












Only outside the footprint of the building per my code. It's used a lot for water services on new construction.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Excuse me the OP, I know this one is off topic but I was searching for those fittings (never see it before) and found something funny about a guy proud of his job and how he explained step by step how he did it. Well (the picture was what called my attention) at least he installed a PVB.....
http://www.shardsofblue.com/blog/2012/gardening/operation-garden-phase-2-irrigation/


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Why not just use a brass nipple instead of that PVC adapter?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

You know what? I would like to see those used for condensate lines.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

saysflushable said:


> When they become legal and and are made in medium and short sweep fittings, you bet I will use them for service. If they seem good quality.
> 
> Never running the risk of spilling glue or primer in a finished house is fine by me.
> 
> The only down side is not being able to blame my unusually small genitalia on glue fumes any longer.


Those are a p.o.s. idea from the start. Plastic pipe is easy enough to run. Now we need mechanical joints? They have these things called rags. They are usefull when working with liquids.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Rags are great for tieing around a leaky joint so it doesent spray all over then put a bucket underneath till you can get around to fixin it.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Ummm wouldn't you be embarrassed to use these and still claim to be a plumber? Well, you should be embarrassed.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't know the quality of these particular fittings but, if they are good quality . Then no problem using them. This stuff cracks me up. I guess guys never used elastomeric couplings? These can't be any worse then no hub couplings. 

You guys ever read the label on glue? Well neither have I but I bet it ain't good for you.

Oh ya let's see that rag wipe purple primer off anything. At least now we can use clear primer.

I've been hoping for a way to not use glue and primer for a long time. Maybe the time is close


----------

